# difference between deed and trust in timeshare?



## gasti (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the points system with DRI. Dont know for sure if it's a deed or trust. Need help to get rid of this timeshare.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 31, 2014)

If you can log into your account, click on *Member Area* then *Ownership Summary* and you can see the type of ownership. It's not easy getting rid of either type.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess my question is, when you refer to your ownership, do you refer to a specific resort or do you refer to a collection, such as the US Collection? If you own a specific resort, you have a deeded week. If you own in a collection, you own points. When you pay maintenance fees does your bill list a specific resort or just a collection?

Getting rid of a trust collection may be as simple as not paying your fees/dues. Upon non-payment DRI's recourse us to cancel your membership and attempt to collect your past due fees, which could ding your credit record. I'd make certain that if you do pay the past due fees to clean your record up and just show a slow/late payment that DRI does NOT reinstate your membership. 

If you own a deeded week, you either need to sell or give it away. If you fail to pay your fees, DRI's recourse is to foreclose on the week and you'll end up with a non-payment of a debt plus a foreclosure on your credit record, which may be more difficult to clean up than a non-payment of membership fees. 

Will non-payment of trust fees work? I'm not certain. I don't own a DRI trust and have never attempted it or gave acces to the rules and regulations of a DRI trust. It would be best to read your paperwork and seek professional advice.


----------



## rojocrandall (Dec 31, 2014)

DRI has extensively updated their billing and collection policy for 2015, giving us a taste of what they might do should one try to stop paying their assessments.
After logging in, go to My Community -> HOA Information -> Annual Billing -> 
Assessment, Billing and Collection Policy -> 2015 Assessment, Billing and Collection Policy.

They spell it all out:
Notice of Intent to Lien, 
Claim of Assessment Lien, 
Foreclosure of Assessment Lien,
Small Claims action...


----------

